# The Return Of Beavis And Butthead! HUZZAH!



## Bakunin (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/feb/09/beavis-butt-head-return-mtv

Yep, it's finally been confirmed. The diabolical duo are to hit the comeback trail and there's also another movie planned for them. And, of course, the return of B&B means the resurrection of the mighty Cornholio:


----------



## xes (Mar 14, 2011)

oh no, another generation of muppets have been born.  (though saying that, the clip is pretty funny)


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 14, 2011)

*yes!*     :d


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 14, 2011)

Excellent news!!

Fucking love Beavis'n'Butthead


----------



## Geri (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to love them. I wonder if I will find them as funny now that I am old and sensible.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 14, 2011)

yeeeeessssss!!!! 

Say, aren't you them boys who've been whacking off in my toolshed?


----------



## elbows (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay. I hope these snippets from wikipedia are true:



> As in the old series, Beavis and Butt-head are high school students who, among other things, critique contemporary music videos. In an interview with Rolling Stone, MTV president Van Toffler said that the duo will also watch Jersey Shore, Ultimate Fighting Championship matches, and amateur videos from YouTube.





> Later, a Lady Gaga video convinced Van Toffler of the tenability of a Beavis and Butt-head revival: "I felt like there was a whole crop of new artists—and what the world sorely missed was the point-of-view that only Beavis and Butt-head could bring


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2011)

Geri said:


> I used to love them. I wonder if I will find them as funny now that I am old and sensible.


 
I wondered this, then re-watched the film and spent 90 mins pissing myself laughing. 

Heh. heheheheh. Uh.Uhuhuhuhuh.
Hehehehehehe
Uhuhhuuuuhhuhhh She said 'moist'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2011)

Uhhhhhhehehe...you dillweeed.

I fuckin LOVE Beavis & Butthead. They epitomised my early teens.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2011)

The best bit is the music videos part. The animated sequences are quite funny but there was never anything funnier than them taking the piss out of obscure music vids. I think they chimed with my taste in heavy metal at the time as well, while I wasn't really getting the whole indie scene which they so often referred to as 'college music'. 

"Daaaah-dah-dah-dah-dah-dadadadadada-dah-dah-dah"
"YES! RULE!"
"Shut-up Butt munch"

etc


----------



## Random (Mar 17, 2011)

Geri said:


> I used to love them. I wonder if I will find them as funny now that I am old and sensible.


 
My worry is that Mike Judge has also become old and sensible.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 17, 2011)

this makes me happy as although i'm old i really haven't worked out the sensible lark.

dave


----------



## elbows (Mar 17, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> The best bit is the music videos part. The animated sequences are quite funny but there was never anything funnier than them taking the piss out of obscure music vids. I think they chimed with my taste in heavy metal at the time as well, while I wasn't really getting the whole indie scene which they so often referred to as 'college music'.


 
Yeah same here, I was a metalhead at the time too. 

'This chicks name is T'Pau. Thats Spanish for this sucks.'

While we wait for the new series, here is a handy compendium of their music video stuff from the old days.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^ ace.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 18, 2011)

'Hello baby. _Come_ to Butthead'


----------



## machine cat (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2011)

The impression of Chris Issak is fantastic.


----------



## Gerry1time (Mar 18, 2011)

Beavis and Butthead is one of the biggest influences in my life to date, and I still insist that it's an extremely clever and sophisticated show that's well enough hidden to come across as inane and childish nonsense. 

I have reservations about them making it again, it was so of its era that I'm not sure how well it would adapt to the modern day, especially if they're including amateur youtube stuff and so on. 

Will still carry on watching the old stuff daily anyway, as I already do. Mike Judge is a genius.


----------



## elbows (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh Im so looking forward to their commentary on some of the output of modern television. In this respect the preview video that is now doing the rounds does not disappoint, as Jersey Shore provides ample opportunities for them to shine:



If that clip is anything to go by then, much like the original, some of the storyline-driven scenes may be a tad weak, but who cares.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 23, 2011)

Are there not going to be any piss taking of Music Videos? I hope the format remains the same. That really was the best bit.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 24, 2011)

Hopefully in the new film, the late Robert Stack's FBI character will return (but not him), to order more cavity searches.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 24, 2011)

They once spent a whole music video laughing at an old lady beating a carpet.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Jul 24, 2011)

am getting "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Viacom" on all of them


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 24, 2011)

elbows said:


> If that clip is anything to go by then, much like the original, some of the storyline-driven scenes may be a tad weak, but who cares.



Hmm, yeah, liked that preview, but wasn't blown away by it. 

The worry is that the weaker storylines and occasional timing glitches were pretty much confined to the earlier seasons, and season 4 was superb imho. So if this is season 5, it's worrying to see them taking a step backward in a way. Almost feel like it's gone a bit professional now, at the expense of being carefully done. Will wait and see what the new series is like though. 

I hope they've got the rebroadcasting licensing thing sorted this time though, they really dropped the ball by not licensing the music videos for use on video/dvd/whatever with all the previous seasons.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 24, 2011)

elbows said:


> Oh Im so looking forward to their commentary on some of the output of modern television. In this respect the preview video that is now doing the rounds does not disappoint, as Jersey Shore provides ample opportunities for them to shine:
> 
> 
> 
> If that clip is anything to go by then, much like the original, some of the storyline-driven scenes may be a tad weak, but who cares.




Ahhhhhh...tp is toilet paper.  Never knew that.   Makes sense now.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 24, 2011)

This rules !


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 24, 2011)

Will there be music video mockery or not? This is crucial.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Will there be music video mockery or not? This is crucial.


 
Yes, according to reports of the Comic-Con panel with Mike Judge. http://spinoff.comicbookresources.com/2011/07/24/cci-beavis-butt-head-panel/


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I think the first episode airs tonight in the US. But I just read an article which has massively depressed my hopes in regards to the music videos.

http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...th-jersey-shore-in-their-cross-hairs-20111027



> The biggest update has come in which videos Beavis and Butt-Head offer their "This rocks"/"This sucks" commentary on: It's now largely clips from reality shows like _Jersey Shore_ and _Cuff'd_. This is less because of shifting cultural mores and more because the show is now required to get advance permission to lampoon a music video. "It used to be that we could do anything," Judge says, sighing. "Now we have to clear everything. We were going to do a Kanye West video – he wanted it on, and then somebody who owns, like, six percent of the songwriting said no."
> 
> Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/news/beavis-and-butt-head-return-with-jersey-shore-in-their-cross-hairs-20111027#ixzz1c1Er8s9C


----------



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> Ahhhhhh...tp is toilet paper. Never knew that. Makes sense now.


same here. finally learnt something new today...just in time


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2011)

beavis and butthead once provided me with one of the clearest and most concise explanations of how fucked up Keynesian economics is.
it wasn't ALL snickering and silliness.

http://stefanmikarlsson.blogspot.com/2010/06/beavis-butthead-follow-up.html


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2011)

There was an episode once where Coach Buzzcut was screaming at them about a vagina, somehow...I was on the floor in tears.   An addictive stupidity, they had.


----------



## elbows (May 28, 2012)

Sadly the tv heckling segments of the new series were not up to scratch. They tried, the heckling of reality television providing a few isolated laughs, but the lack of music videos of note spoilt it badly. Apparently one of the major problems was that they had to get approval to use the music videos, and even if some of the artists didn't mind there was usually someone who would object.

Oh well. Here is the french dub of Beavis to take my mind off this. Its wrong.


----------



## krink (May 30, 2012)

stewart wets the beeeeed, duh-nurrrrrhhhh


----------



## savoloysam (May 30, 2012)

I quite enjoyed season 8. Some meh moments but the humour had developed somewhat.


----------

